# Wanted to hire: Small Arms Trainer operator in Edmonton



## Lance Wiebe (20 Jun 2015)

I am looking to hire a small arms trainer operator at Edmonton Garrison.
The ideal operator will have an Infantry background, be qualified DP3A and have a Small Arms Instructor course.
Experience operating the SAT not required, I will train any suitable candidate.
For further information, either PM me or email me at lance.wiebe@meggitt.com

Lance


----------

